# Stuck bolts!



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

My strut bolts are stuck in, and I ordered a FSTB and need to get the suckers off if I'm going to install it. I've already given them three WD-40 baths, but to no avail. Are there any products or tactics I can use to get these off?

Thanks!

-Matt


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

WD 40 isn't meant to dissolve rust, it's actually a water displacement oil. Get yourself a can of Parts Break at any auto store. Let it sit for about 1/2 hour. If this doesn't work, a propane torch can be used to heat the bolts up, usually freeing them. Your best bet is to use impact wrench sockets (and an impact wrench if you have one.) They are more snug than normal sockets, and help to prevent rounding the bolt off.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

did you try a wrench with a VERY long handle... im talking 5 feet.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

^^^
yeah that's a good idea the longer the wrench the less strength you will use and the bolt will come out faster.

Another idea if nothing work is to use heat....you can get one of the those torches they sell on hardware stores you know the ones that plumbers use. Anyways you heat up the bolt and believe me they will come out. Just be careful so you don't get burn.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

One of the best investments I made is a simple 3' pipe. Stick the handle of the wrench in the pipe and wha-la. Very helpful on removing exhaust and suspension bolts.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Word...leverage is the key


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I agree, WD-40 doesn't do anything. I used a Multi-Purpose Lube that also frees rusted parts as it says. I was surprised how well it worked. I used WD-40 on the passenger side strut tower bolts yet it didn't do anything. I used the bolt remover lube on the driver side, left it a few hours and they came off no problem. Tapping the bolt/nut head with a hammer might loosen it up as well. A pipe extension, even a foot long works great when using a 1/2" drive ratchet.
Also, work the nuts/bolts in and out to free them up if possible. If they seem to be turning yet stripping out the threads you'll probably crack the bolt off as I've learned.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

very simple way to remove them; (all of the above methods will work, i find this to work best for me) get a small torch and heat up the nut, once its warm, NOT GLOWING, take a candle and drip it into the threads, the metal will have expanded because of the heat and the wax WILL penetrate deeply... the nut will come right off.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

buy a spray called liquid wrench. it got my rusted through header bolts off and it dissolves rust.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

that Break Free stuff is really good. i think its a white can and the spray is brownish. my exhaust system pretty much fell off when i sprayed that stuff on the bolts. and yes, a breaker bar works wonders. a 3' piece of metal pipe is more than enough for some tricky bolts.


----------

